
Ask HN: Is Ryan Bates okay? - mmanfrin
Ryan Bates announced he was taking a monthlong break from Railscasts -- he then updated saying he would be taking another month. It has now been about 7 months since his last message on the site, his last tweet, and his last commit on Github (except for one day in October). Is he okay? It is great that he is taking time off, 400 screencasts is a <i>library</i> if content to create, but he seems to have completely dropped off the face of the internet -- and with his last few communications sounding very tired, it is a little bit worrying.
======
negrit
From Reddit 28 days ago
([http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/1ysbdb/any_news_about...](http://www.reddit.com/r/rails/comments/1ysbdb/any_news_about_ryan_bates_of_railscasts_is_he/cfnvl3g)):

"I am a friend of Ryan's, and know his dad as well. I haven't talked to Ryan
directly, but his dad assures me Ryan is doing very well, and has just been on
a very much needed break. He also does plan to return to Railscasts."

~~~
themgt
I think frankly there's a lot of techies I know who are so burnt out they
don't even remember what it feels like not to be burnt out. There's a lot of
people who could really do with putting every electronic device in a box for 6
months and just breathing fresh air, thinking new thoughts, and doing things
in the "real" world for a while. I hope that's what Ryan is doing and I hope
it's working out for him.

~~~
codezero
I just left my job recently. It's amazing how good it feels to work on
yourself and not to work on a product.

~~~
re_todd
I was recently laid off, but it was one of the best things that happened to
me. I had become involved with so many projects and was being constantly
interrupted, that I could not hardly get anything done anymore. I tried
putting in 60 hour weeks to catch up, but I would come in and just stare at
the computer screen for an hour or two each day before I could get any work
done. Now in my unemployment I've been working out consistently and feel like
I'm emerging from a deep fog. It occurred to me the other day "Oh yeah, this
is what real life feels like."

~~~
codezero
I should probably work out. I've been drinking a lot of bet and coding really
bad toy programs :P

That said, I agree. Turn that bad experience into something good.

------
jalan
Seen 1 hour ago ->
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/148722/ryanb](http://stackoverflow.com/users/148722/ryanb)

------
kiddz
Shouldn't this post now be deleted given the Reddit article? Seems sort of
pushy if Ryan wants to be left alone for a little longer to keep such a thread
up that has no news value.

~~~
chourobin
Can't speak for Ryan but I think its nice to see how much the community
supports him.

------
motherwell
I wish he'd start charging me again.

I'm cool with paying for the work he has already DONE, I don't need new work
or new things, the back catalogue, even if it was free, would be something
that $9 is and amount I'd happily pay.

~~~
jkahn
This. I subscribed to railscasts for the massive, incredibly useful catalogue.
Not in particular for the new content every week.

I'm also totally happy to continue to pay. I'm sure we're not in the minority.

------
thisduck
If you're reading this Ryan: <3

------
barlescabbage
He's literally made the world a better place

------
BadassFractal
<3 you Ryan, hope you're well.

------
baghali
<3 you Ryan, owe you my business

------
krstck
He was last active on Github in October:
[https://github.com/ryanb?tab=activity](https://github.com/ryanb?tab=activity)

------
h1karu
you don't have to keep making vids but don't pull a why__ lol

------
northband
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5652890/rails_casts.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5652890/rails_casts.png)

------
daniel_xu
Hope he is doing well!

------
zaroth
Did the links to stackoverflow remind anyone else of how they found DPR?

------
caiob
you da man, Ryan!

------
good_guy
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/148722/ryanb](http://stackoverflow.com/users/148722/ryanb)

